# Quality leather book style for the Kindle Voyage?



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Which leather book style cover do you all recommend for the Kindle Voyage?  I would like it to be slim and light, but still offer some protection.  Also, I would like the cover, when folded back, to stay put with magnets or something a long those lines.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I love my ACcase


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm still looking for a leather book style case/cover, but haven't found one yet except for the Noreve, that lacks the auto on/off function, or the Oberon, that has a magnet attached to the piece of cardboard that I just took out and threw away when I last had an Oberon cover - those are deal breakers as far as I'm concerned.  The Noreve appears to have a stand built in, which I want to avoid - they have absolutely no details on their website about the Voyage case that I can find, but someone in another thread here mentioned no auto off/on capability.

I want real leather - not that fake cheap stuff that some people are conned into thinking is leather - and I do not want a flip style.  So far, it seems I'm just out of luck.  I had the most wonderful Octovo brown leather cover for my K3 - can't believe none of the usual companies like Octovo have come out with a leather cover for the Voyage.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

tiggeerrific said:


> I love my ACcase


I have the ACcase and really like it as well. I've gone through a number of cases, and am pretty picky (it's really a sickness, sort of). I too was looking for a nice leather case for the voyage. While I tried a couple of leather cases (Oberon, Amazon origami), I couldn't find one that was also comfortable and practical to use. I had a couple of the smart shell and folio cases as well (Omoton and Finite). While those had their pluses, they also had their minuses in the long run. Tried the ACcase shell in navy, and I've stopped looking. It's also a "PU leather" case, but it reminds me of real leather every time I pick it up (It's thicker, softer, and more substantial than the Omoton shell, which always reminded me of plastic). I'd urge someone looking for a real leather case to give the ACcase a try. It's not very expensive and it really does remind me of actual leather.

Meanwhile, if anyone finds a real good leather case for the voyage...please let me know.


----------

